# شباب مين يساعدنا فى عمل اكبر موسوعة ( لآيات الكتاب المقدس + وأقوال الأباء)



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

*طبعا العنوان باين اننا محتاجين مساعدتكم كلكم

+ كلنا بنحتاج للآية معزية أو قول آبائى يشرحلنا اى حاجة خاصة سواء روحية او عقائدية او لاهوتية 

ولما تكون الآية أو القول فى شكل صورة مُعبرة
أكيد بتخلينا متأمل أكتر وكمان نحطها قدامنا على طول علشان نفتكرها 

انا رغيت كتير ههههههه

المهم 

عايزنكم تساعدونا نضيف للموضوع هنا الآيات الكتابية والأقوال
فى صور *

ولازم

:download:
*تكون مرفوعة على مركز رفع الخاص بمنتدى الكنيسة
ودة اللينك مركز الرفع*

*مركز الكنيسه لرفع الصور*

*بصلى اننا كلنا ناخدبركة ونشاركم

سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*




*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ.(إش 41 : 13)*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ. (لو 21 : 19)*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*لأَنَّ «كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ». (رو 10 : 13)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ،  أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ  وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، (أف 5 : 25)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*اِسْمَعْ يَا اَللهُ صُرَاخِي، وَاصْغَ إِلَى صَلاَتِي. (مز 61 : 1)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*«اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. (مت 7 : 7)





*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ وَقُدْرَتَهُ. الْتَمِسُوا وَجْهَهُ دَائِمًا. (مز 105 : 4)
*





​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

*أَمَّا أَنَا وَبَيْتِي فَنَعْبُدُ الرَّبَّ(يش 24 : 15)
*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

*عِمَّانُوئِيلَ الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.(مت 1 : 23)(اش7: 14)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

*هُوَذَا عَلَى كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ. أَسْوَارُكِ أَمَامِي دَائِمًا. (إش 49 : 16)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

*لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ  تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ  بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. (إش 41 : 10)





*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 يونيو 2012)

موضوع راااااااائع جداااااا

ربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (3 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (3 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

*وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ  فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ  وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.(إش 40 : 31)*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

*لأَنَّ الصِّدِّيقَ يَسْقُطُ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَيَقُومُ، (أم 24 : 16)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

*لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ.  دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي.إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا  مَعَكَ، وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ  فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ، وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ. (إش 43 : 1و2)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

أَقُولُ ِللهِ  صَخْرَتِي:«لِمَاذَا نَسِيتَنِي؟ لِمَاذَا أَذْهَبُ حَزِينًا مِنْ  مُضَايَقَةِ الْعَدُوِّ؟   لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي؟  وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ؟ تَرَجَّيِاللهَ، لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ،  خَلاَصَ وَجْهِي وَإِلهِي.(مز 42 : 9و11)
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

*تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي (2كو 12 : 9)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

*وَسَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَفُوقُ كُلَّ عَقْل، يَحْفَظُ قُلُوبَكُمْ وَأَفْكَارَكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.(في 4 : 7)





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (13 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (14 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (16 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (16 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (20 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (21 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (21 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (22 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (31 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (21 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (21 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2012)

*



















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2012)

​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2012)

_*






















*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2012)

*
















































*​ 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (30 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bant el mase7 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (15 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## mina nasr (22 أكتوبر 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*منقول*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

​ 

*
















































*​ 

*منقول*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*
* 






 






 






 











*

 *



*
* 




 




 




 




 













*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*
*
*
*



 




 






 






 


















​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*
* 













 
 









 




 














​​​

*
*
*


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*

  *



*
*
*
* 







 




 


 




  






 




 






 




 




 

















 







 







*


​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*
* 




 









*
*
*

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*
*
*
* 





*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا شباب

مجهود حلو خالص
*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السمواات *


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*17 لتكن يدك على رجل يمينك وعلى ابن ادم الذي اخترته لنفسك.** 18 فلا نرتد عنك.احينا فندعو باسمك.19** يا رب اله الجنود ارجعنا**.*
*انر بوجهك فنخلص.*

:94:​


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايات جميلة شكران ليكم
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Eternal life (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 *​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​​


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهود حلو يا شباب 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة 
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## mina nasr (3 يناير 2013)

*اية اليوم*






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يبارك تعبكم وخدمتكم الجميلة يا شباب المسيح
*​*
**آميــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## bant el mase7 (14 فبراير 2013)

​ 
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

*



*​


----------



## jajageorge (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## mina nasr (16 مارس 2013)

*اية اليوم*






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## mina nasr (28 مارس 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (31 مارس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## menasonjesus (21 أبريل 2013)

انا بحب الاية دي موووووووووووووووووووووووووووت​
17 فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ. يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ، وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَامًا. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ، وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ، 17 Although the fig tree shall not blossom, neither shall fruit be in the vines; the labour of the olive shall fail, and the fields shall yield no meat; the flock shall be cut off from the fold, and there shall be no herd in the stalls:

18 فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلهِ خَلاَصِي.18 Yet I will rejoice in the LORD, I will joy in the God of my salvation.
19 اَلرَّبُّ السَّيِّدُ قُوَّتِي، وَيَجْعَلُ قَدَمَيَّ كَالأَيَائِلِ، وَيُمَشِّينِي عَلَى مُرْتَفَعَاتِي.لِرَئِيسِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى آلاَتِي ذَوَاتِ الأَوْتَارِ.


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## soso a (3 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## e-Sword (3 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## e-Sword (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (12 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodoz (15 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)

إن الحياة المسيحية لا تقتصر فقط على الصلاة، 
وإنما تحتاج التزاما مستمرا وشجاعا، التزاما يولد من الصلاة.

البابا فرنسيس
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## !!!lovelord!!! (7 أكتوبر 2013)

جميلة جداً جداً ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## mina nasr (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 يونيو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 يوليو 2022)

مشاهدة المرفق 2127


----------



## ammarss (24 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2022)

ammarss قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 2125


اقوااال جميلة 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ammarss (29 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (31 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (31 يوليو 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (31 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (31 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (31 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (31 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (29 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (30 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (2 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (3 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (4 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (5 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (6 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (7 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (8 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (9 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (10 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (11 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (12 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (13 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (14 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (15 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (16 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (17 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (18 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (19 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (20 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (21 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (22 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (23 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (24 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (25 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (26 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (27 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (28 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## ammarss (1 يناير 2023)




----------



## ammarss (2 يناير 2023)




----------



## ammarss (3 يناير 2023)




----------



## ammarss (4 يناير 2023)




----------



## ammarss (5 يناير 2023)




----------



## ammarss (الإثنين في 17:00)




----------



## ammarss (الثلاثاء في 17:17)




----------



## ammarss (الأمس في 18:51)




----------

